# Detailingworld™ Review Guide - Cleanwheels using Autoglanz Blood Tonic and Spartar



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*DW Review / Guide to - Clean your wheels using Autoglanz Blood Tonic fallout remover and Spartar tar and glue remover.*

Ok folks we have something a little different in this review, at DW HQ we have been discussing if it would be useful to produce the odd how to guide alongside or reviews. I recently cleaned up my winter alloys after swapping back to my summers so heres a first attempt.

Caveat DW are not claiming this is the only or the best method, it is a demonstration of how it could be done and hopefully some elements will be useful to members. As with any advice you should check it is appropriate and suitable for your circumstances if you intend to replicate in anyway.

*Introduction:*

Autoglanz are a fairly new sponsor to DW however they have launched with a comprehensive range of products to cover most detailers needs.

Here is what their website says about the company

We're a fairly young but fast growing car care company based in Mid Wales UK, with almost two decades of hands on experience in the car care and refinishing industry we have a wealth of knowledge to share with our customers. All Autoglanz employees are petrol heads at heart and strive to achieve perfection as a way of life. The factory and office building are the heart of Autoglanz, from manufacture of products right through to warehousing and administration we manage each step of the process by hand.

Autoglanz was established originally in 2013 with an aim to develop some of the best cleaning chemicals available on the market without the hefty 'scene tax' and released to the public in early 2015. We like to do things a little different here rather than going with the grain, the market is quite saturated when it comes to different brands but we like to think we can offer something unique, with our slightly 'out there' approach to the industry. With experience in other bespoke automotive sectors it's fair to say there is a lot more to come from the AG family than world class detailing products and waxes, watch this space.

*The Products:*

*Blood Tonic* is a fallout remover, the kind which goes deep purple when interacting with contamination. The product is supplied a good quality bottle with small trigger spray head the liquid is a bright pink colour and quite frankly honks like most fallout removers of this type. This is down to the chemicals involved and is just something we need to live with. Blood Tonic does contain a cranberry scent to help with the smell.

Autoglanz say - Autoglanz Blood Tonic is an advanced, pH neutral reactive gel based formula that specificity targets only the outer rusty shell of bonded ferrous particles and works at safely dissolving the contaminant to release it from the surface so it can be swilled away with regular wash routine in a safe manner. Blood Tonic is suitable for use on all exterior surfaces including, paintwork, aluminium, stainless steel, magnesium, chrome, anodized finishes, glass, plastic trims and even rubber. When used in its neat form, Blood Tonic's added blend of degreasing agents also helps to loosen everyday grime making it a brilliant single stage wheel cleaner.

Blood tonic also has the added benefit of being LSP/wax safe, when diluted 3:1 with water the mixture will go a long way towards keeping the build up of fallout at bay if used on a more regular bases, this 3:1 dilution makes Blood Tonic one of the most cost effective fallout removers on the market today.

Traditionally a bleeding reactive iron fallout remover tend's to naturally have a rotten smell due to the nature of the chemical, Blood Tonic masks this with its added cranberry fragrance to try and improve your user experience.

*Spartar * is a solvent based tar and glue remover again with a chemical smell but more along the lines of magic markers than rotten eggs. Again supplied in a high quality bottle with spray head and clear labelling and instructions.

Autoglanz say - There is nothing more satisfying than standing back and admiring your vehicle after you have finished cleaning. But as you get closer you can start to notice those small imperfections including the horrible small dark spots of tar that normally cannot be removed via regular cleaning methods. Conventionally Tar removers and liquid based, meaning they easily run away from the area being treated and can cause quite a mess on the floor when in use, especially on concrete when used inside a workshop. Here at AutoGlanz we believe it's important to bring you products that are effective and hold value for money, in this instance we created Spar Tar Glue Tar Removal Gel.

Spar-Tar is an extremely effective, hydrocarbon based tar and glue removal gel that effectively breaks down tar and glue upon contact. Containing advanced thickening agents, once Spar-Tar has been applied it literally clings to the area being treated rather than running down the panel like conventional tar removal liquids, this dramatically increases contact time to allow the tar remover to get to work which vastly improves effectiveness whilst also eliminating wastage as none of the product drips off the vehicle. This non drip formula also eliminates the staining of concrete floors that can occur with conventional liquid tar products.

Spar-Tar has built in emulsifying agents which enables the product to be broken down with water contact making it easily rinsed away with water. The distinctive deep red colour also makes identifying it once applied a breeze.

*The Method:*

So we have the products I will now talk you through how I used them in my regime to clean my winter wheels.

This is the first set of winter specific wheels I have ever owned a second hand purchase of genuine Mercedes Benz 17' alloys and snow tires. Approximately two years old and having covered around 2-3000 miles. They were clean when I got them or so I thought they had merely been washed, so back in Novemeber I spent a lot of time getting them properly clean and sealed.

So here is how they looked when I pulled them off the car;





Step 1 - hit them with the pressure washer followed by a good spray down with traffic film remover

Step 2 - Time for the blood tonic, a liberal spraying of BT all over the wheels fronts and barrels and leave to dwell for 5 mins





after 5 mins or so you can begin to see the 'blood bleeding' a dark purple colour starts to show telling you exactly where the reaction is taking place. You may agitate the product with a brush to work into particularly tight or heavily stained areas.



Do not allow the product to completely dry on the wheel and rinse with pressure washer, heres 50/50 mid may through the rinse.



Step 3 - Following the rinse you may then liberally spray Spartar all over the face and barrel of the wheels paying particular attention to avoid the wheel weights as these are often glued on and targeting visisble tar spots.



It is difficult to see this product in action as it is essential clear in use and does not react like fallout remover. Stubborn tar spots can be agitated with a brush or clay mitt. As my wheels had been sealed 5 months ago they had no stubborn tar deposits. So quick rinse.

Step 4 - Time for a nice gentle wash with car shampoo or wheel soap the choice is yours.



I like to use a selection of wheel brushes along with a sheepskin wheel mitt



Step 5 - dry and admire your spotless wheels





No if your wheels are not super clean then you need to repeat some or all of the cleaning steps above. If your wheels have never seen a good deep clean you might have to treat them 2 or 3 times with products before you get a good finish. It is also worth claying them, mine did not require this stage.

Step 6 - is to seal the wheels and dress the tires



Job done once you have completed this it not only makes routine washing easier it also means then when you come to deep clean again in 6 months it is a far easier task. Took me a day to initially clean these wheels when I bought them took me about 45 mins to do this deep clean.

*Price:*

Blood Tonic is £8.95 for 500ml
Spartar is £7.95 for 500 ml

Other sizes up to 5 litres are available and all can be bought from http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/bleeding-reactive-iron-fallout-remover/

Fallout remover can be expensive sometimes costing £12-15 for 500ml, so I think Blood Tonic offers great value for money. Tar and glue removers probably retail for around £10 for a branded 500ml bottle so again good value for money.

*Would I use it again?:*

Yes definitely, they performed very well.

*Conclusion:*

Both Blood Tonic and Spartar are very effective products and I believe reasonably priced. Of course they can both be used to decontaminate paint work as well.



If you are after some new decontamination products I would give these some serious consideration.

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

